# My new hobby - Cryptocorynes.



## Surick

Hi All,
I have an extensive collection of aquarium plants, mainly anubias and echinodorus, but this spring I began to have cryptocorynes. Knowledge about the cryptocorynes I have as yet little, and therefore, will primarily be a lot of questions.
One week ago, this plant bloomed. I identified her as Cryptocoryne x willisi var. lucens. If no trouble, tell me please, am I right?








































Thanks.
Vladimir.


----------



## Chuukus

I cant tell for sure, The leaves look right but shouldnt the spathe have a yellow throat?

The plant I have looks almost identical but I never had a spathe so I cant tell.

Im no expert but I really would like to learn as much as possible about identifying Cryptocorynes.

BTW great pictures!


----------



## ferchu22

Welcome to Crypt Madness!!!
According to the leaves, it could be a x willisi, but I'm not sure.
Great pics! Please, tell us something about yout culture info and setup...

Regards


----------



## FarCanal

Surick said:


> Hi All,
> I have an extensive collection of aquarium plants, mainly anubias and echinodorus, but this spring I began to have cryptocorynes. Knowledge about the cryptocorynes I have as yet little, and therefore, will primarily be a lot of questions.
> One week ago, this plant bloomed. I identified her as Cryptocoryne x willisi var. lucens. If no trouble, tell me please, am I right?
> Thanks.
> Vladimir.


G'day Vladimir,

I've admired your anubias collection and growing skills since you started posting pics of your collection, true impressive! Welcome aboard to the crypt growing scene, I'm sure you will find these plants very rewarding.

As for your plant, I can't really help, sorry. You may find a lot of people will give a possible ID due to it being a hybrid species. With these plants being so adaptable and capable of growing in so many different forms it makes positive ID's difficult. Not really sure about the "Lucens" part, I think you may have an old plant name.

Have you given this site a good read? http://www.xs4all.nl/~crypts/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/hyb/hybrids.html


----------



## Surick

ferchu22 said:


> Please, tell us something about yout culture info and setup...


The conditions and methods of planting my cryptocorynes are no different then the contents of my anubias, I wrote about this here - http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/photography/69991-my-collection-anubias-2.html - in the message # 16. Only pots in which to put cryptocorynes slightly smaller.



FarCanal said:


> ... Not really sure about the "Lucens" part, I think you may have an old plant name.
> Have you given this site a good read? http://www.xs4all.nl/~crypts/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/hyb/hybrids.html


Yes, I certainly watched this site, when trying to identify their own cryptocoryne. On this page - http://www.xs4all.nl/~crypts/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/wil/wil.html Site Jan D.Bastmeijer, I found a similarity with the plant indicated by the arrow.


----------



## 954baby

I have something similar


----------



## Surick

Bloomed yet another Cryptocoryne, I think that is a Cryptocoryne wendtii. What type of wendtii, not understood, because experience in the identification, I have very little.
If somebody told me, what the exact name of this wendtii,I would be very grateful.


----------



## WeedCali

your unknown Crypt looks like Green Wendtii.


----------



## ferchu22

Nice growth Vladimir!
It seems to be a Wendtii brown or a "Mi Oya" maybe...


----------



## Khamul1of9

Nice blooms!


----------



## Surick

Thanks guys.
Now, Cryptocoryne pygmaea bloom


----------



## Surick

My emersed Cryptocoryne sp. undulata.


----------



## Surick

Cryptocoryne cf. cordata var. cordata


----------



## ferchu22

Nice colors, Vladimir!! 
I'll try your expanded clay method with some of my crypts. Are you still doing the same fert routine as the one you've montioned in you Anubias thread?

Best Regards,


----------



## 954baby

Amazing plants, keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Surick

Thank you for your kind words!
Continued - Cryptocoryne sp. undulata
April 11









April 13


















April 25


----------



## Crispino Ramos

Thanks for sharing the beautiful pictures and information about Cryptocoryne.


----------



## Crispino Ramos

I find the different subspecies of C. wendtii difficult to differentiate when grown submersed.


----------



## Surick

This cryptocoryne I received in a present at the Moscow Botanical Garden. It grows from them since the 80's with the name of Cryptocoryne undulata. I hope that the name of the species is confirmed, not much left to wait


----------



## bsmith

That undulata is beautiful. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Surick

Blooming Cryptocoryne undulata


----------



## Blackwater

Anyone have of any these crypts? I want them SOOOOO BAD!!!!!!

Cryptocoryne Uanoi
Cryptocoryne striolata
Cryptocoryne mekongensis
Cryptocoryne dewitii
Cryptocoryne thwaitesii
Cryptocoryne alba
Cryptocoryne bogneri
Cryptocoryne zukalii
Cryptocoryne zaidiana
Cryptocoryne yujii
Cryptocoryne versteegii
Cryptocoryne vietnamensis
Cryptocoryne villosa
Cryptocoryne thwaitesii
Cryptocoryne schulzei
Cryptocoryne nurii
Cryptocoryne noritoi
Cryptocoryne nevillii
Cryptocoryne sivadasanii
Cryptocoryne scurrilis
Cryptocoryne moehlmannii
Cryptocoryne jacobsenii


----------



## Surick

Blackwater, I have these plants do not  
I'd also be happy to buy such


----------



## Surick

Cryptocoryne x willisii


----------



## bsmith

How is the Anubis hobby going, and are you finding that the much more diverse offerings from the Crypt family is tugging you toward them more now?


----------



## Surick

bsmith,
Anubias - this is my first love, Cryptocorynes - the second 
На сегодняшний день Криптокорин у меня мало, поэтому еще не разобрался. Хотя в будущем все возможно...


----------



## looking4roselines

i am sure vladimir has other concubines. swords? buce sp?


----------



## countcoco

Your crypts look extremely healthy, probably the best I've ever seen. What are you using for potting media? I'm guessing it's a mixture of Hydroton (the expanded clay pellets used in hydroponics) and peat.


----------



## illustrator

Surick, can you please tell in what kind of substrate you grow undulata? Mine stay alive, but that's about it, so i have to change something!


----------



## Surick

My Cryptocoryne grow in the same substrate as Anubias. This expanded clay without any additives, fertilizer use homemade. How to do this, I wrote here, #16 - http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/photography/69991-my-collection-anubias-2.html
and here - http://aquaplant.fsay.net/otvjety/planting-anubias.html
In the photo example of planting Cryptocoryne that 













































Illustrator, my Cryptocoryne undulata growing under similar conditions. In this case - pH - 7,4; KH - 6; GH - 14.


















For Cryptocoryne acidic environment of growth, instead of expanded clay lay ADA-Amazonia


----------



## countcoco

Thanks for the detailed information. I wasn't really able to determine how much light you use though. How many Osram Fluoras would you use over a standard 60 cm long tank with crypts and how long would you leave them on for?

I checked out your website and I have to say those Echindorus pictures are the best I've ever seen!


----------



## Surick

countcoco said:


> How many Osram Fluoras would you use over a standard 60 cm long tank with crypts and how long would you leave them on for?


Countcoco,
Duration of light period 10 hours
For submersed 0.7 watts per 1 liter volume
For emersed 0.4 watts per 1 liter volume


----------



## FarCanal

I haven't been around on this forum for awhile, I was very interested to see your plant pictured here;
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showpost.php?p=592018&postcount=21

It's the closest thing I've seen to a plant I'm calling Wendtii Red pictured here;
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showpost.php?p=564142&postcount=57

Same twisted tube, same colour limb, the collar looks very similar in structure. I haven't seen another plant that flowers quite like the one I have, yours is by far the closest match I've seen. How convinced are you that your plant is an Undulata?


----------



## Surick

I already wrote that the Cryptocoryne undulata I received a gift from the Moscow Botanical Garden. This plant in the collection of the botanical garden is growing with the 80-s, when still in the aquarium culture was known only 4-6 species Cryptocoryne wendtii. I think that the identification represented in my photos Cryptocoryne undulata did Serebryanyi, which at that time worked in the Moscow Botanical Garden and is known to make the description of Cryptocoryne annamica - http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/ann/ann.html 
I have no reason to not trust his opinion, colleagues consider him an authoritative taxonomy. My flower just simply another confirmation of the correct name for the species.
I think on your link - http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showpost.php?p=564142&postcount=57 too Cryptocoryne undulata - http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/und/und.html
Why did you decide that this is Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Red'? I currently have little experience in growing Cryptocorynes, and it is quite possible that I was mistaken, but I think that Cryptocoryne wendtii, collar should be dark in color. 
As in this photos


----------



## FarCanal

I was calling the plant I have "Wendtii Red" because that's the name I received it under, I've always had my doubts that it is a Wendtii. It's so clearly different to any other wendtii's that I have, but finding anyone to agree with me has been difficult. Someone else in Australia flowered this plant I have from the same supplier and I immediately thought it was a form of Beckettii going by the photo's he supplied. Here's a link to that plant, on that Forum I am BrianS
http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/show...ryptocoryne-inflorescence?p=249651#post249651

It's excellent that you know the lineage of your plant, it's not just helpful to you but to others to compare against.


----------



## Surick

Cryptocoryne cordata var. cordata
In April:









September 4









September 7


----------



## looking4roselines

Very nice sPathe
I really like the colors of the leaves on that cordata


----------



## Surick

Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia, blooming March 4


----------



## WeedCali

Very nice spathe! My Pontederiifolia flowered for the first time recently too.


----------



## XMX

Those spathes are gorgeous. I think this is why I am also a crypt Nut!


----------



## Surick

Cryptocoryne minima 































































substrate sphagnum, acidity of water in a greenhouse maintained at pH: 6,5


----------

